# 2014 Cruze brake issues PLEASE HELP!!



## Brethope (Nov 1, 2016)

Hello,
I am new to this forum and was hoping to maybe get some help or at least pointed in the right direction. I have a 2014 Cruze 2LT RS 1.4T wit 50k on the clock. I just started having braking issues. The pedal can be pushed all the way to the floor and sometimes the brake pedal will get rock hard and the car will not stop. Ive done a lot of online reading and found info on 2011-2013 cruze's with this issue but nothing for the 2014. I suspect the vacuum pump is the cause but I have no data to back this. Just a hunch. The problem seems to be intermittent at this time. When the brakes are working and sitting at a stop light I can push the pedal all the way to the floor. Has anyone experienced these issues? Any tests I can do? Maybe point me to a thread that has already discussed the 2014 2LT RS cruze? Thank you for your help.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

This could be a number of things. First, you're overdue for a brake fluid drain/fill so get this done. Next, go to https://my.gm.com/recalls and enter your VIN. See if you have an open recall on the brake booster switch. Even without the recall it's possible this switch has failed. Get your car in for service before you get into an accident.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Brethope said:


> Hello,
> I am new to this forum and was hoping to maybe get some help or at least pointed in the right direction. I have a 2014 Cruze 2LT RS 1.4T wit 50k on the clock. I just started having braking issues. The pedal can be pushed all the way to the floor and sometimes the brake pedal will get rock hard and the car will not stop. Ive done a lot of online reading and found info on 2011-2013 cruze's with this issue but nothing for the 2014. I suspect the vacuum pump is the cause but I have no data to back this. Just a hunch. The problem seems to be intermittent at this time. When the brakes are working and sitting at a stop light I can push the pedal all the way to the floor. Has anyone experienced these issues? Any tests I can do? Maybe point me to a thread that has already discussed the 2014 2LT RS cruze? Thank you for your help.


I had the issue with my 11 ltz 1.4, I was able to narrow it down by figuring out the pattern of 5he issue, at a red light or stop sign, no issue, while driving intermittently when I would SLAM the brakes it would cut out, couldn't catch up with the vacuum being demanded and would freeze.

I would suggest the same to you, on some free time, take her out and try to test and get it narrowed down. Then research that criteria.. do me a huge favor and post your finding and/or solutions

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I think we're all in agreement that there's something wrong with the power assist. It could be the switch, the pump or maybe event the booster. But since it's causing a problem, it needs to get fixed. Rather than throwing parts at it, it should be seen by a good mechanic.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

For me there was a code and a blown fuse when my booster failed at 18K miles. Also you may be in need of pads at those miles but I doubt that solely could be your issues.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm thinking bad vacuum pump assist switch. There was a recall for them, and a batch of those have failed that were replaced even as a part of the recall.

A booster itself would not be intermittent - it would stop the same way (without building pressure) every time. An electric pump is also unlikely to be intermittent.


----------



## Brethope (Nov 1, 2016)

Thank you for advice chevy_country. Ill see if I can recreate the problem and find a pattern. Seems to be when backing in reverse that I notice it the most. I did check the recall for my cruze. It didn't pull anything up which I find strange beings I got a recall letter in the mail for the accelerator pedal snapping when exiting the vehicle. I have an appointment to get it looked at in a couple days. Ill repost when I find the problem component.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Brethope said:


> Thank you for advice chevy_country. Ill see if I can recreate the problem and find a pattern. Seems to be when backing in reverse that I notice it the most. I did check the recall for my cruze. It didn't pull anything up which I find strange beings I got a recall letter in the mail for the accelerator pedal snapping when exiting the vehicle. I have an appointment to get it looked at in a couple days. Ill repost when I find the problem component.


Reverse on a high idle on a cold engine is actually exactly the condition the recall for the brake vacuum assist switch addressed.


----------



## Brethope (Nov 1, 2016)

jblackbun I would agree with a failing switch causing an intermittent problem. Its done it maybe 4 times in the last two weeks. Mostly in reverse. Thanks again for all your advice. Its greatly appreciated.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> An electric pump is also unlikely to be intermittent.


From a user standpoint, I think a pump could seem intermittent. If the engine created enough vacuum, the brakes would be fine. A more careful analysis would reveal the pattern, but that might not be noticed at first.


----------



## Butt_Dragger0903 (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi

I just finished repairing this problem. I was about to post a DIY, but I happened to see you post.

My _vacuum pipe _had a leak, which ended up frying my _vacuum pump_.* I had to replace both the pipe and the pump.* It was easy, but I have had mild automotive repair experience (from grandfather's garage.) Over time, it would stop working intermittently, I assume because _there was a leak_ and the pump hadn't completely fried yet. I imagine it was overheating at times from being active non-stop. Make sure you've had your vehicle serviced if the microswitch was recalled.

Here is a video I just uploaded. https://youtu.be/N_mbXX-scfM I'm going to post it in DIY section now. _At minute 3:19 of the video, you'll see what exactly it sounds like when the vacuum pump and pipe is functioning properly_. _At minute 1:43, you see what it's like when the vacuum pump and pipe is NOT functioning properly.
_
Give us feedback as to what your result was!


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> Reverse on a high idle on a cold engine is actually exactly the condition the recall for the brake vacuum assist switch addressed.


Yes, I remember that as well, I'd be convinced yours was one of the recalled and fixed assist switch that still fail.



Brethope said:


> Thank you for advice chevy_country. Ill see if I can recreate the problem and find a pattern. Seems to be when backing in reverse that I notice it the most. I did check the recall for my cruze. It didn't pull anything up which I find strange beings I got a recall letter in the mail for the accelerator pedal snapping when exiting the vehicle. I have an appointment to get it looked at in a couple days. Ill repost when I find the problem component.


No problem ! And thanks for keeping us up to date



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Brethope said:


> Hello,
> I am new to this forum and was hoping to maybe get some help or at least pointed in the right direction. I have a 2014 Cruze 2LT RS 1.4T wit 50k on the clock. I just started having braking issues. The pedal can be pushed all the way to the floor and sometimes the brake pedal will get rock hard and the car will not stop. Ive done a lot of online reading and found info on 2011-2013 cruze's with this issue but nothing for the 2014. I suspect the vacuum pump is the cause but I have no data to back this. Just a hunch. The problem seems to be intermittent at this time. When the brakes are working and sitting at a stop light I can push the pedal all the way to the floor. Has anyone experienced these issues? Any tests I can do? Maybe point me to a thread that has already discussed the 2014 2LT RS cruze? Thank you for your help.


Hello Brethope,

We're sorry to hear you're having trouble with your brakes. We just wanted to chime in to let you know if you're thinking of working with a certified Chevrolet dealership to address this, we would be happy to provide an additional layer of assistance. Our team is available via private message and we would need your VIN, contact information, and dealer name to get started.

Thanks!

Jasmine 
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

